# Knöpfe des Xbox 360 Controller für Windows Tastatur befehle zuweisen.



## dirkdiggler (15. März 2013)

*Knöpfe des Xbox 360 Controller für Windows Tastatur befehle zuweisen.*

Hallo 

Ich hab mir letztens den Xbox 360 Contoller für Windows geholt. Bei neueren Spielen funktioniert er auch tadellos nur älltere Spiele oder Browsergames unterstützen ihn halt nicht. 
Meine Frage ist nun gibt es eine Software die den Knöpfen des Controllers einzelnen Tasten der Tastatur zuweisen kann? Zum Beispiel die Pfeiltasten auf das Steuerkreuz, die Leertaste auf grün(A), Enter auf rot(B), etc.

Früher hatte ich mal einen Joystick von Logitech hier gab es direkt von Logitech ein Program das das konnte. Bei Microsoft lag leider nur der Treiber bei. Und hier kann ich nur die Analogsticks kallibrieren

Mein Betriebssystem ist übrigens Win 7 64 Bit 

Danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Yan04 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Knöpfe des Xbox 360 Controller für Windows Tastatur befehle zuweisen.*

Xpadder.com


----------



## dirkdiggler (15. März 2013)

*AW: Knöpfe des Xbox 360 Controller für Windows Tastatur befehle zuweisen.*

Danke. Scheint auf den ersten Blick genau das zu sein was ich gesucht hab. Soll allerdings 7 € Kosten. Kennt zufällig noch jemand ein Freeware Program?


----------



## Yan04 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Knöpfe des Xbox 360 Controller für Windows Tastatur befehle zuweisen.*

Versuchs mal hier:

Xpadder - Download - COMPUTER BILD


----------



## fac3l3ss (16. März 2013)

*AW: Knöpfe des Xbox 360 Controller für Windows Tastatur befehle zuweisen.*



Yan04 schrieb:


> (...)


XPadder ist wirklich gut. 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------

